# Snooker and phones



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been forced to watch the snooker :frown2ver the last few days and I cant understand why people still continue to leave their mobile phones on. One evening (saturday I think) it was so bad the owner was eventually thrown out. 

If you go to the cinema, a show or a meeting, you are expected, or more often than not, asked to turn all phones off. Why do some people think it doesnt apply to them.

It must be very distracting for the players


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's the bad manners which so much of today's society has.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Almost as bad as whistling hearing aids but of course they are essential and the owner cannot tell if they are feeding back.

I cringe with embarrassment if in a social/church setting I have forgotten to turn my phone to silent and someone calls or texts.

Just think - how long before a mobile phone is made small enough to actually fit inside the brain!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The modern mobile can be turned to silent and vibrate for urgent calls.So there is no need for any intrusive noise at all.Otherwise it should be turned off, but some people cannot cope without their dummy. It's a sad life.

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I think that some people in the audience were watching the snooker on their phones and hadn't silenced them properly. There were alerts going off as if they were receiving email or texts. Maybe they should think about banning all mobile devices at such events as it can prove to be such a distraction for the players. I believe mobile phones are banned at the Masters Golf at Augusta, Georgia.

Of course a lot of the audience were listening to the commentary on headsets and on one occasion the referee had to ask for some to be turned down. Again the commentators should be a little careful as they can make a joke at the wrong time and the whole audience can start giggling. Could be off-putting for the players who wouldn't know what had been said.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> The modern mobile can be turned to silent and vibrate for urgent calls.So there is no need for any intrusive noise at all.Otherwise it should be turned off, but some people cannot cope without their dummy. It's a sad life.
> 
> cabby


The vibrate on modern phones is even more annoying than a ring! First thing I do with any new phone is disable that feature, its pointless.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry barry to disagree, but I am informed that some people find the vibrate very useful and cannot do without it.This of course is not from personal experience.>>

cabby


----------

